# MSI N580GTX Lightning



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 26, 2011)

*[TBREAK]MSI N580GTX Lightning review*

*The Review*

*tbreak.com/tech/files/IMG_08653.jpg


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

^^ Excellent design.


----------



## rchi84 (Mar 27, 2011)

yup. that's an awesome card. and from the reviews, it seems like MSI haven't charged any extra dollars for it  :O


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

nice card.

three twin frozr III designs till now -
580
6970
6950


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 29, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nice card.
> 
> three twin frozr III designs till now -
> 580
> ...



hope more come out...6850, 6870, 570, 560 (yes 560 TFIII...i'd like that )...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 29, 2011)

^^i want of 6990 and 590. they are the ones who need it more than any else.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 29, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^i want of 6990 and 590. they are the ones who need it more than any else.



They're gonna need Twin Frozr IV, mate.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 12, 2011)

*Msi Gtx 580 twin frozr III Lightning.*

Check the MSI GTX 580 TWIN FROZR III (lightning) review below:

*Overclock3d.net*

*Techpowerup*

Stock gtx 580 *Core clock *772 mhz  *Shader clock *1002mhz

Msi gtx 580 twin frozrIII *Core clock *832 mhz  *Shader clock *1050

And the good part is its just 20$ expensive than a stock 580.


----------



## nilgtx260 (Apr 14, 2011)

hell yeah!!!! MSI is doing great job


----------



## vickybat (Apr 18, 2011)

Check the guru3d review of msi gtx 580 twin frozr III. Its the fastest single gpu card out there and beats the reference card handily. It got the best hardware award from guru3d.
To add up, its one hell of an overclocker and reached a whooping 950mhz fore core clocks. At this speed, the performance is astounding for a single gpu.

The vrm is top notch with military grade components. Below is a small praise by guru3d



> Well there you have it, the year is still young but MSI's GeForce GTX 580 Lightning might be the graphics card of the year. The design is absolutely amazing, the features grand, the component selection amazing and the potential even better. As such we can't do anything else other then granting it our best hardware award. The quality and sophisticated level of design is something that appeals to us incredible much.





Check *here*


----------



## coolgame (Apr 18, 2011)

is it available in India yet?


----------



## Storm_Alias (Apr 18, 2011)

Yea this card is A-AMAZING!

I have been scouting of this card since last 45 days from main distributors all over india.
Finally was able to get a hold of am importer/distributor for this last week and he quoted me an estimated street price to be around close to 33k on a back to back order and waiting time frame of around 15 days max.

I went and settled for MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr II OC Edition for 27k last friday.
*www.msi.com/product/vga/N580GTX-Twin-Frozr-II-OC.html


----------

